# tearing eyes



## Batterydog (May 26, 2012)

Our 5 year old, Bodie, is a whitish Havanese. His eye tears seem to have gotten worse lately. Vet says probably allergies and recommended some antihistamines. Anyone dealt with this challenge? thanks, rick


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you changed foods lately?


----------



## steveoly (Jan 27, 2011)

Is he suffering from the red tear staining? Or just excessive tearing? One of our guys suffered from the tear staining and we found that switching foods and little bit of Angels' Eyes pretty much got rid of it.

Conversely, he also suffers from excessive tearing - the area under his eyes was always wet, some of the hair was gone, the eye gunk smelled a little funky etc. For this, he takes a quarter of a prescribed pill (can't remember the name) per day. It's been about three weeks and the excessive tearing has decreased dramatically.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Sophie has terrible stains on her feet, chin and tear area. I think it's the food but it's hard to keep switching. 
For those of you who don't have tear stains, what kind of food is your dog eating?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

We have a Collie who tears excessively at times due to pollens. I put a couple drops of eye wash in at this time. I've not had to go to antihistimines, but would if it persisted for long.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie had terrible tear staining. It was on her bangs and mustache. I finally decided to cut the bangs and around her eyes and the tears are gone and the stain is about gone from her mustache. But her little private area hair is red. But I have a problem with the shower stall. I get a red stain in it. So I am thinking that it is the water and I should get distilled water. What do you think?


----------

